# Guess what y'all?!



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I just bought a back-up Kindle 1.  My manager asked me to bring my Kindle in today so he could see it, and his manager wanted to play with it after that.  The big manager (well, in terms of org chart.  She's actually very tiny) said that the new girl had a kindle, and she was intrigued by the whole idea.  So I stopped by to see the new girl.  Her husband bought her a new k2, but he had already bought her a k1 for Christmas.  So she was selling the k1 at a price I thought was right.  So I bought it!  I am so excited.  I may make my mom take it for a while, and see if she likes reading it.  But in either case, now I have a backup!  I'm so excited!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats Robin.  Lucky you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsk tsk.  two fisted kindler. . . .that's the first sign of a problem, you know. . . . 

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> tsk tsk. two fisted kindler. . . .that's the first sign of a problem, you know. . . .
> 
> Ann


I thought the first sign was when you were struggling to decide which cover or covers you should take with you on vacation. Or is that a different problem?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> tsk tsk. two fisted kindler. . . .that's the first sign of a problem, you know. . . .
> 
> Ann


rofl, is that just the first sign? How about this as my new motto, then: I kindle as much as I can, for a person with only two eyes.
Or....I'm a social kindler. If you kindle, so shall I.
Or...I only kindle on days that end in y.

I'm going over to the accessories thread now. Looks like I'm completely justified in buying twice as many accessories now. lol. It's a stimulus plan....sort of.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl, is that just the first sign? How about this as my new motto, then: I kindle as much as I can, for a person with only two eyes.
> Or....I'm a social kindler. I you kindle, so shall I.
> *Or...I only kindle on days that end in y.*
> 
> I'm going over to the accessories thread now. Looks like I'm completely justified in buying twice as many accessories now. lol. It's a stimulus plan....sort of.


I like that one "I only kindle on days that end in y"


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

The first symptom - I don't have a problem, I can stop any time I want to, I just don't want to!  

Congrats Robin!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm going over to the accessories thread now. Looks like I'm completely justified in buying twice as many accessories now. lol. It's a stimulus plan....sort of.


Thank you for doing all you can to help the economy, Robin.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, it's a small contribution <eyes bank balance warily>, but I try.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the 2 Kindles Klub.  Now do you want matching or complimentary covers and skins?  Do you need to take both with you?  Then you will need a bigger purse.  Ahhh the decisions you have in front of you.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats Robin!  I have seriously been eying a second Kindle.  You know, just in case!  I am so terrified my two toddlers are going to plot against me someday and smash my K to pieces.  It a reoccurring nightmare!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Welcome to the 2 Kindles Klub. Now do you want matching or complimentary covers and skins? Do you need to take both with you? Then you will need a bigger purse. Ahhh the decisions you have in front of you.


I'm hoping my mom will want to use it. We'll see. She was asking if you could buy used books for it cheaper, so I'm not holding out a lot of hope. Maybe I'll get her a skin and a case as an enticement. I don't know what I'm going to have to do to entice Dad to let her register it to their account. I'm guessing he'll want me to start paying for things like air filters and motor oil that I usually ask him to get for me. Because he's out, you know, and I would be sure to get the wrong thing. lol, I see the end to those days in sight.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I just bought a back-up Kindle 1. ... now I have a backup! I'm so excited!


I did the same thing, Robin...bought myself a "spare" K1. I purchased mine from one of the kind souls here on KindleBoards, for a price which I believed to be fair. (She wanted to get herself a K2, and was using the sale of her K1 to partially finance it.)

I tell myself the second K1 is so I don't have to share Bemis. I know, however, that it's really here as a safety measure in the event Bemis dies on me. Like you I am way more excited about this than I perhaps should be.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Like you I am way more excited about this than I perhaps should be.


I like to think it's a positive side effect. Maybe good aerobic activity. You know, b/c it gets your heart rate up? Maybe? A little?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm hoping my mom will want to use it. We'll see. She was asking if you could buy used books for it cheaper, so I'm not holding out a lot of hope. Maybe I'll get her a skin and a case as an enticement. I don't know what I'm going to have to do to entice Dad to let her register it to their account. I'm guessing he'll want me to start paying for things like air filters and motor oil that I usually ask him to get for me. Because he's out, you know, and I would be sure to get the wrong thing. lol, I see the end to those days in sight.


Once you let your Mom use it you will never get it back. I thought it was your spare? Glad to see you got your heart rate up though. Perhaps you could get it declared an aerobic exercise?  Kindlecise?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Robin!  I am soooo jealous, I am checking prices for K1 b/c I want a "spare" that I will let my cousin use    But your mother is close enough in proximity if she takes it over   you could probably borrow it


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I've done the same thing.  I now have two K1's, just in case.  I'll pass on K2 and wait to see what happens with a K3. Now if only Amazon would finally send my backup battery.  If it doesn't ship soon I will be forced to order from RadioShack.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Id buy a backup.......except that i doubt I'd get enough use out of it LOL


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Id buy a backup.......except that i doubt I'd get enough use out of it LOL


I like to be prepared. That, and I have a startling tendency to lose things, not the least of which is my mind. No lie, in graduate school I was ready to call the police from the Greek restaurant one afternoon b/c I thought my car had been stolen (long story). It was parked on the other side of the sign. I figured with two, at least I could leave them scattered about the house. But Mom seems to be enjoying it for now. BTW, when did the price of memory cards shoot up at the Best Buy? In any case, Slainte!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Congrats Robin! I have seriously been eying a second Kindle. You know, just in case! I am so terrified my two toddlers are going to plot against me someday and smash my K to pieces. It a reoccurring nightmare!


 I still have my Kindle 1 despite all the hints and even outright groveling my family are doing...

Patricia


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I like to be prepared. That, and I have a startling tendency to lose things, not the least of which is my mind. No lie, in graduate school I was ready to call the police from the Greek restaurant one afternoon b/c I thought my car had been stolen (long story). It was parked on the other side of the sign. I figured with two, at least I could leave them scattered about the house. But Mom seems to be enjoying it for now. BTW, when did the price of memory cards shoot up at the Best Buy? In any case, Slainte!


A mind is a terrible thing to lose, they have a tendency to wander and they so small out on their own. Best buy got expensive since Circuit City went out of business. 

Better get on the list to get a spare battery for you two K1s.

Prost!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Better get on the list to get a spare battery for you two K1s.


Indeed, I'm on the Amazon waiting list for one, and I ordered another one that is apparently not backordered from Andromeda or Anthropomorph or some site that was listed on the accessories thread. Seems like it was $19.99 and free shipping? You can't hardly beat that.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Indeed, I'm on the Amazon waiting list for one, and I ordered another one that is apparently not backordered from Andromeda or Anthropomorph or some site that was listed on the accessories thread. Seems like it was $19.99 and free shipping? You can't hardly beat that.


I have one I ordered from Amazon too, I'm sure they are having it made in the Amazon jungle someplace. I'm hoping that it eventually makes it down river to me to shipping to the U.S. and then to me.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Indeed.  I hope the ants haven't eaten them (Medicine Man).


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Indeed. I hope the ants haven't eaten them (Medicine Man).


LOL


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon had the gall to actually send me a battery last month. It's been sitting in its little ziploc bag ever since. Someday I'll move it off of the sideboard. (But to where)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Amazon had the gall to actually send me a battery last month. It's been sitting in its little ziploc bag ever since. Someday I'll move it off of the sideboard. (But to where)


Wow they must like you. Be careful if it gets old and leaks it will ruin the finish, and getting it refinished can cost an arm and a leg. (Speaks from experience.)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Did amazon "just" send you a battery?  Or had you actually ordered one that might have caused amazon to respond in such a fashion?  lol.  I hope amazon doesn't "just" start sending me things.  My ups man will strike.  That won't be good.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Did amazon "just" send you a battery? Or had you actually ordered one that might have caused amazon to respond in such a fashion? lol. I hope amazon doesn't "just" start sending me things. My ups man will strike. That won't be good.


If they just send me things and don't charge for them I'll be very happy.  The UPS guy will have to get over it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Wow they must like you. Be careful if it gets old and leaks it will ruin the finish, and getting it refinished can cost an arm and a leg. (Speaks from experience.)


how old is old? I have some replacements that I am holding on to!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Wow they must like you. Be careful if it gets old and leaks it will ruin the finish, and getting it refinished can cost an arm and a leg. (Speaks from experience.)


My sideboard is wrought iron and glass (and did I mention it's still in its little baggie?) so I think I'm safe. At least until my wife "cleans it up". Then I won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> how old is old? I have some replacements that I am holding on to!


It varies, mine was a camera battery and I've only had the camera 2 years. Had it sitting on an end table for a couple of weeks and when I picked it up it had leaked on the table and I now have a nice battery shaped spot of bare wood.  I need to refinish the whole table top some weekend, but I need to buy the supplies first.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> At least until my wife "cleans it up". Then I won't have to worry about it anymore.


Then it'll be in a safe place. A lot of my dad's stuff is in safe places now. So safe, in fact, that it would take a treasure map and an Indian guide to locate it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Then it'll be in a safe place. A lot of my dad's stuff is in safe places now. So safe, in fact, that it would take a treasure map and an Indian guide to locate it.


Some of my Dad's stuff was so safe we didn't find it until we moved and had to pack everything.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...that it would take a treasure map and an Indian guide to locate it.


That's the way to go, I tried to save a few bucks and used a self-described Shaman named Paco and a AAA map. He couldn't find the door he came in through...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That's the way to go, I tried to save a few bucks and used a self-described Shaman named Paco and a AAA map. He couldn't find the door he came in through...


That was your first problem, a AAA map is usually way out of date.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> That was your first problem, a AAA map is usually way out of date.


Paco was no spring chicken either.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Paco was no spring chicken either.


I wasn't going to point out the whole Paco part as being a bad idea.  If they can't cause rain then don't hire them.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I wasn't going to point out the whole Paco part as being a bad idea.  If they can't cause rain then don't hire them.


Yeah, but I thought he did. It wasn't 'til after I found out he was just peein' off the roof


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah, but I thought he did. It wasn't 'til after I found out he was just peein' off the roof


That is so sad on so many levels.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I thought the first sign was when you were struggling to decide which cover or covers you should take with you on vacation. Or is that a different problem?


LOL! Are you suggesting I have a problem (and I did eventually decide on just one)?

Congrats Robin...

And i will gladly let Amazon send me random things (with no charge) - my UPS guy will not mind (he raids the frig when here).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That's the way to go, I tried to save a few bucks and used a self-described Shaman named Paco and a AAA map. He couldn't find the door he came in through...


HA! I am totally using that on some cow-orkers.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> And i will gladly let Amazon send me random things (with no charge) - my UPS guy will not mind (he raids the frig when here).


Okay, so you're either married to the UPS guy (which is interesting anyway) or you just became like 1000% more interesting than the rest of us. Or are you a gourmet cook? Either way, now you're going to be obligated to tell us a story. lol


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Okay, so you're either married to the UPS guy (which is interesting anyway) or you just became like 1000% more interesting than the rest of us. Or are you a gourmet cook? Either way, now you're going to be obligated to tell us a story. lol


LOL - no, not married to the UPS guy, nor is the story that interesting.

We live out in the middle of nowhere: in one of the pole buildings we use for a shop, we built a small enclosed room with heat, air-conditioning, bathroom, frig, and microwave (along with the workbench and assorted shop related stuff) - everyone seems to stop and raid it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Idk, that's pretty interesting. You don't live in Green Acres, do you? lol, Arnold the pig isn't one of your neighbors is he? (I'm just joking. Arnold the pig is one of _my_ neighbors, and to my certain knowledge he doesn't have a vacation home)


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope, not green Acres... Don't have any neghbors named around, nor any pigs. However, if one of my neghbors cattle keep getting loose and in my yard and fields - I will be stocking my deep freeze!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

TM said:


> Nope, not green Acres... Don't have any neghbors named around, nor any pigs. However, if one of my neghbors cattle keep getting loose and in my yard and fields - I will be stocking my deep freeze!


Is that why they call it free range beef?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We've got the pig, four legged and two legged, as neighbors - luckily it is the dry season so we don't have the odor, now


----------

